# I did a essay on the Roma people...



## cport420 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well my girl is in college and I can write pretty half ass so I helped her out and offered to do her paper. There was a bunch of different topics to choose from and I chose the one on the Gypsy aka roma people and italy with regards to discrimination and how bad it was and still is. It was very cool and sorta had me glued for several hours just reading shit about it. The roma people or people that live that lifestyle right now face major blowback for living like that which is basically the way most of us live. Its pretty fucked up. Read up on it. Pretty cool also.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 17, 2013)

Totally.
That's why it's so fucking annoying when people call themselves 'gypsy punx' without ever caring about the Roma peoples struggle against nationalist and governmental oppression.


----------



## travelin (Apr 17, 2013)

AN


----------



## Ilikepie (Apr 24, 2013)

cport420 said:


> Well my girl is in college and I can write pretty half ass so I helped her out and offered to do her paper. There was a bunch of different topics to choose from and I chose the one on the Gypsy aka roma people and italy with regards to discrimination and how bad it was and still is. It was very cool and sorta had me glued for several hours just reading shit about it. The roma people or people that live that lifestyle right now face major blowback for living like that which is basically the way most of us live. Its pretty fucked up. Read up on it. Pretty cool also.


 
The problem is, the Roma people have a huge reputation for being pieces of shit. I don't think all of them are, but a good (and vocal) amount of them are.

As I child I was called a dick face and numerous other things I couldn't understand because I don't speak Calo by an old Gitana on the metro while visiting my family in Europe. I've also had shit stolen from me by Gypsies aswell. Overall, they aren't bad people, they are just more known for the bad apples of their communities. That and Europeans don't take kindly to strangers taking refuge in their homelands (go figure because they did it themselves, but then again they like to play the fact that many who colonized the new world were Jews and were expelled from Europe at the time).


----------

